# Staudengärtnerei



## chromis (21. Feb. 2008)

Zwar nicht mein Garten, aber meine Lieblingsgärtnerei:
http://www.graefin-v-zeppelin.com/index.html


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Staudengärtnerei*

WOW .... der Katalog ist ja fast ein Bildband ! 
Da find ich das anschauen empfehlenswert, auch wenn man keine 
Pflanzen braucht. 

Danke für den Tipp 
Wolf


----------



## chromis (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Staudengärtnerei*

Hallo, 

wer mal ins Markgräflerland(20km südlich von Freiburg) kommt, der sollte sich unbedingt die Zeit für einen Besuch nehmen. Die besten Monate dafür sind Juni und Juli.

Wenn ich hinfahre, brauche ich auch nie Pflanzen. Wenn ich heimfahre, dann stehen doch wieder ein paar Töpfe im Kofferraum  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## chromis (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Staudengärtnerei*

Hi,

ich fände es interessant, hier immer mal wieder ein paar Bilder von empfehlenswerten Gärtnereien zu finden. In solchen Betrieben findet man nicht nur die oftmals langgesuchten Pflanzen, mit ihren Schaugärten bieten sie eine Menge Anregungen für den eigenen Garten.

Zufällig habe ich diese Woche die Gärtnerei Schwarz in 77694 Kehl-Bodersweier
entdeckt und zum Glück auch wenigstens die Kompaktknipse im Auto gehabt:


----------

